

Solving vs. Fixing - BenjaminCoe
http://runswift.ly/solving-bugs.html

======
BenjaminCoe
This post convinced me to get off my butt, and better learn the Unix tools
that I have available. I hope there are some follow up posts going into the
specifics of each tool.

------
gsilk
I'd love to hear from the community -- what are your favorite debugging tools?

